# صناعة صابون سائل



## super strong (24 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بعد بحث مطول في الخلطات والتركيبات وصلت الى تركيبة الصابون السائل
وهي على الشكل التالي
لصناعة 100 كيلو
16 كغم تكسابون
300غرام فورملين
1 كغم غلسرين
2 كغم مثبت رغوة ومنعم الصابون
350 غرام عطر
ملح طعام و لون صناعي
طريقة التركيب
توضع التكسابون في برميل مع 80 كغم من الماء المعالج ام ان تنقع التكسابون في الماء لمدة 24 ساعة او اقل او تضع ملح الطعام يساعد على زوابانه
وتبدء بالحرك سوف يأتيك شعور ان الخلطة باظت :8: لا يا عم هو التكسابون بجمع على المحراك
بعد فترة ليست بقصيرة :15:من الحرك تحس انه ذاب عند تمام الذوبان تبدء بإضافت بقيه المكونات
اذا كان قوام الصابون خفيف تضيف ملح الطعام مع التحريك وتبدء الخلطة تجمد :75::75::75::75:
يمكن اضافة زيت شجرة الشاي وهو له فوائد للبشرة
هذه الخلطة خالية من الصودا كاوية والسلفونيك

ملاحظة انا اعمل على تأسيس معمل صابون ومنظفات في لبنان لاي استفسار انا بالخدمة والان اعمل بالبيت على نتاق صغير


ارجو انا موضوعي ينال اعجابكم


----------



## super strong (27 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعة 142 مشاهدة ولا كلمة حتى لو انتقاد


----------



## zizoamr36 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي الفاضل المحترم اولا جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن ارجو من سيادتكم ان تمدنا بمميزات و عيوب التركيبة و حبذا التكاليف و لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير فانا اصنع الشحوم المعدنية الشحم الصوديومي و الكالسيومي و الليثيومي اي ممكن يكون لي علاقة بالموضوع


----------



## مؤمن mr (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الف الف شكر


----------



## super strong (28 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي ان كلفة هذه الخلطة تقريبا 70 دولار في لبنان
لا الاحظ عيوب حتى الان
اما الميزات انه لا يدخل في التركيبة اي مواد اسيدية او قلوية


----------



## zizoamr36 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني من ناحية الرغوة و التنظيف و مدة التخزين و خلافة و حبذا كم سعر كيلو التكسابون و جميع المواد الداخلة في عملية التصنيع


----------



## super strong (29 أكتوبر 2014)

الاسعار بالجملة
التكسابون 3 دولار
الفومولين 2.5
معزز الرغوة 3.8
غليسرين 3
العطر كل عطر له سعر


----------



## tuazel (29 أكتوبر 2014)

هل يمكن اضافة حمض السلفونيك الى الخلطة


----------



## super strong (29 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي وضعت اسيد السلفونيك ستطر وضع كوستيك لتعديل Ph


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني التركيبة ممتازة و بتنظف المواعين كويس و ما هي الاستخدامات الاخرى


----------



## toufiktop (31 أكتوبر 2014)

نسبة الفورمالين أليست كثيرة؟


----------



## super strong (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي هذا صابون لليدين وليس للمواعين


----------



## super strong (3 نوفمبر 2014)

toufiktop قال:


> نسبة الفورمالين أليست كثيرة؟



لتاجر قال ان ازيد نسبة
الفورمولين انا عادة اضع 1 بالمائة لا اعرف ما السبب


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا:85:


----------



## zizoamr36 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هل لديكم تركيبة صابون سائل للمواعين و تكون مثل الجل؟ او ايه هى المادة التى تجعل الصابون السائل مثل الجل و يكون له لمعة


----------



## super strong (8 يناير 2015)

zizoamr36 قال:


> هل لديكم تركيبة صابون سائل للمواعين و تكون مثل الجل؟ او ايه هى المادة التى تجعل الصابون السائل مثل الجل و يكون له لمعة





ما زال تحت التجارب اعذرني على التأخير


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (17 يناير 2015)

خلو الخلطة السابقة من الصودا كاوية والسلفونيك لايعني بالقطع ان لها افضلىية - حيث ان استخدام الصودا كاوية والسلفونيك في الصابون بعد عملية التعادل لايكون لكل منهما وجود حيث تتحول المركبات الي مركبات اخري تتميز بمواصفات مختلفة عن المكونة لها - استخدام الملح للحصول علي اللزوجة المطلوبة بدون حدود لة تأثير ضار علي الجلد - الخلطة مكلفة سيصل سعر الكيلو في حوالي 4 جنية - مثبت الرغوة يسمي كمبرلان KD-والاسم العلمي لة هو كوكونت تراي إيثانول أمين - Coconut Tri Etanol Amine-لكن جهد مشكور علية - والمشاركة مني للتوضيح وليس للهجوم لكي يستفيد أهل المنتدي - والمشاركات القادمة سأساهم ببعض التركيبات................. وشكرا لكم


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (17 يناير 2015)

انا اسف في المشاركة السابقة حدث خطأ في الاسم العلمي لمثبت الرغوة - الكمبرلان KD- كوكونت تراي إيثانول أمين - Coconut Tri Ethanol Amine-ويختصر إلي -Coconut TEA-بالنسبة للفرمالين لايجب أن تزيد النسبة عن 1.5 جم لكل لتر أي 150 جم لكل 100 لتر .................... وشكرا لكم


----------

